# AquaMira



## Greg (Aug 14, 2001)

Anybody ever use this stuff? See also this link (scroll down to the AquaMira entry).

AquaMira is a chlorine dioxide water purification product that seems like a great alternative to the foul-tasting iodine-based products. Anybody use it? Where can you get it?


----------



## hikergrrl (Aug 18, 2001)

I've heard about it, but haven't tried it.
I stick to the filter usually.

Bear in mind that the chemical treatments take a long while if the water is cold - and they can be ineffective if there is any organic content (i.e. murky water).

I forget how chlorine and iodine compare in those respects. Will try to find out.


----------



## hikergrrl (Aug 18, 2001)

Here's a review I found:

http://www.outdoorreview.com/reviews/Water_Filters/product_2353.asp

I checked out the AquaMira site - and my chemist side had a good laugh at the statement there is no chlorine in chlorine dioxide. Hello!?!?

For kicks, see how the Tech Writer for AquaMira did a little creative Cut+Paste from the FAQ at The Chlorine Dioxide Water Treatment Resource Center  (www.cl02.com).
The Cl02.com link does offer some useful information, although geared for municipal/industrial water treatment applications. 

It seems that this product (Cl02, the stuff in Aquamira)works over a wider range of conditions than chlorine bleach or iodine, and is less sensitive to temperature, pH, or organic content in the water. 

However, industrial applications use Cl02 gas produced on site - I'd like to see some data on the water soluble stabilized Cl02 formulation used in AquaMira.


----------



## Greg (May 29, 2002)

I had the opportunity to try this stuff last month. I used it to purify lake water in Maine, and to date nobody that ingested that water got sick. There was no taste at all. The only problem is, it's a little cumbersome to treat small volumes of water. You need to measure the solution drop-by-drop into a mixing vessel and let it react for 5 minutes before adding to the water. You then need to allow 30 minutes before drinking. Kind of a pain, but the taste is a nice change from the Iodine purifying tablets I'm used to...


----------



## pedxing (Jun 3, 2002)

*Chemical Treatments*

On a hot day, its sad and frustrating to let cold mountain water get warm while I wait to drink it.  I travel light, but consider my pur hiker a critical comfort item. 

From now through September I am replacing my full length guidelite mattress with a 3/4 length Z-rest for most trips, but I don't think I'm ready to take chemicals excepts as a back up.

I suppose I could leave the water container in the water source, but I'm not ready to make my water breaks that long.


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Chemical Treatments*



			
				pedxing said:
			
		

> On a hot day, its sad and frustrating to let cold mountain water get warm while I wait to drink it.  I travel light, but consider my pur hiker a critical comfort item.



I've never used a filter and those that I've come across that do seem to struggle with them. How long does it take to filter water with one? Would you recommend the Pur Hiker? Any other recommendations?


----------



## pedxing (Jun 15, 2002)

*Pur Hiker*

I'd recommend it.  I've had mine for four years and am happy with it, but I haven't looked closely at other pumps that have come along since then. 

My Pur hiker is easy to use and maintain.  From start to finish (from opening up my pack to get at the pump, to returning it to my pack), it takes about five minutes to pump two liters (actually pumping time is about a minute per liter).  When I want immediate gratification, I can drink directly through it (like a straw) with a little light pumping to keep the water flow up.  Once, during a dry spell on a long trip, several consecutive "reliable" streams were dried up I started getting desperate for water.  I was able to pump decent water from from something that was little better than a mud hole.  

I always take iodine tablets for back-up and first aid purposes, but have never had to use them for back-up.  The only problem I've had with it was that the plastic prongs that attached the prefilter to the tubing broke.  Others have had problems with it as well.  I notice that the Hiker is now sold with a different pre-filter, which I assume is better designed.  When I wrote asking how I could buy a new pre-filter, the manufacturer offered to send one free (it should be on the way now).

Once you get into mixing something like aquamira it gets at least as complicated as pumping.

Weight, at  11 oz, is an issue.  The only times I feel tempted to save the weight (and rely on my iodinge) is on short (esp. solo) trips where I don't expect to be doing much water re-supply if any.


----------



## pedxing (Jun 17, 2002)

*Addenda*

My new pre-filter arrived today and the design is far superior to the old one. It will be getting a field trial this Thursday thru Saturday as I pump water for four of us in the Whites.


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2002)

Cool. Let us know how you make out.

By the way, I noticed *EMS* carries AquaMira now.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 5, 2002)

*Aqua Mira*

I just got back from 3 fantastic days in the White Mtns. using Aqua Mira. Its tasteless, oderless, colorless and definitly recomend it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2002)

*I like it too*

I used AquaMira again after two nights in the Dry River Wilderness over a week ago. I will say this much. Once treated, the water tastes great and seems effective. But again the process is a bit cumbersome. It's fine at camp when you have time to let the solution react, but if on the trail it might just be easier to drop in an Iodine pill or use a filter.

I treated multiple quarts of water by mixing up double or triple the amount of solution as needed. I added an extra drop of each chemical per quart to compensate for any disprepancy when adding to each of the water bottles as you basicaly have to eye-ball it.


----------

